
In-Datacenter Performance Analysis of a Tensor Processing Unit​ - wonderous
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx4hafXDDq2EMzRNcy1vSUxtcEk/
======
wonderous
Related press, Google’s dedicated TensorFlow processor, or TPU, crushes Intel,
Nvidia in inference workloads:
[https://www.extremetech.com/computing/247199-googles-
dedicat...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/247199-googles-dedicated-
tensorflow-processor-tpu-makes-hash-intel-nvidia-inference-workloads)

